

Here’s what it feels like to be sued by a patent troll - binarybits
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/18/heres-what-it-feels-like-to-be-sued-by-a-patent-troll/

======
gruseom
Last night I listened to _This American Life_ 's follow-up on their patent
troll piece from two years ago. If you haven't heard the follow-up yet, it's
stunning and I highly recommend it. It's so good, in fact, that even though I
really want to say what they dug up, I would feel guilty for spoiling it for
anyone so I won't.

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/496/w...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/496/when-patents-attack-part-two)

The new material starts half-way in.

I admire the Carbonite CEO who (against all legal and business advice)
stubbornly refused to be shaken down, which ultimately led to the breaking of
the case. It's just a pity that more such sleazy cases don't get broken this
way.

